# Moots Compact still in production?



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

I was looking at Moots website and noticed the Compact was not listed. Are they still making that frame or is the Compact an option? Anyone know?


----------



## freakforti (Dec 14, 2005)

*Compact*

they call it the CR now

http://moots.com/our-bike/road/vamoots-cr/overview/

 

MarTIn


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Ah!  Thanks.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

freakforti said:


> they call it the CR now
> 
> http://moots.com/our-bike/road/vamoots-cr/overview/
> 
> .......


I've got a Compact SL. What's the difference in it and the CR and RSL?


----------



## Phish (Mar 31, 2006)

MerlinAma said:


> I've got a Compact SL. What's the difference in it and the CR and RSL?


The CR is just a Compact with slightly changed geometry. Still straight gauge ti.

The RSL is the new equivalent of the Compact SL. Butted 3/2 tubes (instead of the butted 6/4 tubes of the Compact SL), BB30 and pencil thin 6/4 seatstays. It's supposedly lighter than the Compact SL, but I can neither verify nor refute that claim.


----------

